# Left turns only!!



## rebeccahanddixie (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok this is random, and really doesn't matter but my pup only turns left turns. Ever heard of this and why?? She has been doing it since the day I found her!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm.....weird. Have you ever seen her make any right turns at all?! What breed is your dog? What *I* think is that something might be wrong with one of her legs.


----------



## capm (Dec 30, 2006)

Should have named him Lefty. Maybe he's a NASCAR fan?

You should be able to train this out of him with some positive reinforcement when he hangs a right...LOL....


----------



## rebeccahanddixie (Jan 15, 2007)

The vet has checked her out - all her legs are fine... They didn't know. She can go right if I make her like on a leash, but won't do it on her own. Its kinda funny to sit and watch!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Well,....*



rebeccahanddixie said:


> The vet has checked her out - all her legs are fine... They didn't know. She can go right if I make her like on a leash, but won't do it on her own. Its kinda funny to sit and watch!


Why don't you just keep on training her on the leash? Then she might learn.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Can she see out of her right eye?


----------



## Springerlover (Jan 13, 2007)

*Possible right hemisphere brain injury*



rebeccahanddixie said:


> Ok this is random, and really doesn't matter but my pup only turns left turns. Ever heard of this and why?? She has been doing it since the day I found her!


My first thougth was an injury to the the part of her brain, which controls the left side of the body. Even though she may think or want to go to the right, she goes left. You had her checked out for the obvious reasons so it may be a hidden reason, like a previous injury or birth defect. Rather than behaivoral or a pain issue ( it hurts to turn right) it could be a problem in the message getting from the brain to the limbs.

Lisa


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree, there is probably something going on in this dogs brain, or maybe an inner ear thing. I would get it checked out more. Maybe a neurologist.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*i agree*

springerlover and dogged my have the best advice for you i would realy have a good consult with your vet


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

sobreeze said:


> springerlover and dogged my have the best advice for you i would realy have a good consult with your vet


I agree also! 

And I hope to God this isn't the same dog you just bred.  Or at least that the issue isn't something to do with the brain, and is just down to training. It would be aweful for these pups to develop the same problem if it is the same dog, and it's a brain issue.


----------

